# Muskeln



## tonipro (10. November 2007)

Ich bin noch ein Anfänger was Photoshop betrifft und wollte fragen,wie man einen schmächtigen Menschen zu einem Hulk Hogan machen kann,sprich: Wie kann man einer Person Muskeln geben,vergrößern und auch verkleinern,so dass es real aussieht!
Ich danke Euch schonmal im Vorraus!


toni


----------



## MacJAGGER (10. November 2007)

Da solltest du eine klassische Montage basteln:
besorge dir ein passendes Bild (Internet, Bild aus Zeitung scannen, etc.) deines Muskelmannes und montiere den Kopf des Schmalhanses auf den Körper. Dazu musst du den Kopf entsprechend freistellen, am besten mit Ebenenmaske. Körper = 1 Ebene; Kopf = 1 Ebene. Farblich musst du das Ganze dann anpassen, Übergänge stempeln.

Muskeln "aufblasen" mittels "verflüssigen" wird nicht realistisch, Kannst du benutzen für Übergänge etc.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## jen-ni (10. November 2007)

hiermit vielleicht 

http://www.tutorialized.com/view/tutorial/Expand-Biceps/11240


----------

